# top sheet seperating and how to fix?



## mcrickyd32

Hello,

On the nose of my board I hit a shrub and it caused it to crack a bit, and now I noticed it is separating from the board. I also have another impact on the nose but it's more on the nose and hasn't affected the tops sheet yet that I know of. What should I do to fix this or should I take it to a shop for repair? In the picture you can see the top sheet where it's separating and about an inch up you can see the other impact.

Thanks for your help, if this is the wrong sub forum I apologize - didn't know where else to put it.

Rick


----------



## Smokehaus

Most people will say marine epoxy and then clamp with wood but if BurtonAvenger sees that he will probably tell you to pop rivet and marine epoxy it.


----------



## freshy

Smokehaus said:


> Most people will say marine epoxy and then clamp with wood but if BurtonAvenger sees that he will probably tell you to pop rivet and marine epoxy it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sincraft

well, yea marine epoxy. Some thin sticks to spread it in there, very thin and you will want to get some toothpicks to get some on the edges where it meets with the main piece to keep that waterproofed. best to test on something first. You are going to need to clamp it for awhile after you get the epoxy in there.

1. dry the board and the damaged area. might want to pry that open JUST A TINY BIT and LISTEN CAREFULLY for any CRACKING sounds YIKES! Get that aired out and maybe even a blowdryer on low / medium heat about 6" away for about 5-10 minutes waved back and forth will ensure it is dried out.

2. take a flashlight and look for any junk in there, like sticks, gravel etc. Get a THIN piece of wood that is stiff or metal and clean out any gunk.

3. test run. try carefully closing that flap about 50% of the way to make sure it doesnt get hung up on the sides from the main piece. If it looks and sounds good, try going all the way. 

4. if that all works out, get your epoxy ready. make sure you read the instructions carefully and get a LONG cure epoxy. The longer, the stronger, and THE EASIER TO WORK WITH. Ever work with epoxy? It can be challenging, so be sure you know what you are playing with. You dont want it to cure/dry before you finish your repair and end up with a permanent wing on your snowboard!

5. Slather some epoxy in there as far in as you can go with something thin. You'll figure it our, your human. Use something thin, DISPOSABLE, and have several of those same devices ready. Thin piece of wood like a popcicle stick or thinner. 

6. Get the toothpicks and dab a very fine line along the edge.

7. Push the flap down, grab a paper town and quickly rub that stuff that squished out along the edges off, and CLAP that bad boy. Make sure the entire repair area is clamped COMPLETELY. If you have a C clamp that only clamps a small area, use to small block of wood to and clamp that. 

PUT A PIECE OF WAXPAPER OVER THE REPAIR AREA!!!!

Otherwise, you WILL be prying your clamp material off of your repair job as slight amounts of epoxy will eventually goo out and adhere to the clamp or clamp block! The wax paper allows you to remove those and just have to deal with some wax paper which, should pull right off. 

Use whatever means you have available to you to scrape off any excess that ran out and then go riding 

I'd leave the clamps on for the FULL amount of time it states to FULL cure before you remove the blocks and go riding on it. 

When all is said and done, if done correctly this are of your board will be stronger than the rest 

As for that edge up front, you are on your own buddy lol...


----------



## freshy

Sincraft said:


> As for that edge up front, you are on your own buddy lol...


Personally I would just clamp and hope it sets back, if that don't work hammer it lightly to bend it back. For a real fix you (or a shop) will have to cut a small chunk out of the p-tex + edge and glue a replacement piece back in.


----------



## BliND KiNK

ptex that shit.


----------



## trickten

Check out Tognar. They have epoxies that are made to deal with that and then some.


----------



## BliND KiNK

Clamp the bottom... and if this is a basher jib board... dry out the core and then ptex it. lol... I just did this to a friends board at work on sunday.


----------



## mcrickyd32

thank you guys for all of your responses. I went to home depot and got a marine expoxy and applied with the methods recommended and after a day of riding it held up well. I used a broke down paint stirring stick to buffer the c clamp from the board and let it setup and dry overnight before taking it out to ride. The mash up on the nose of the board isn't getting any worse and i haven't had any issues with it yet, so next time i wax my board ill just glob a bunch of ptex up the and then sand down with some sand paper just to make sure its sealed from water getting in between the sheets.

Thanks again you guys rock.


----------

